# Any idea what's become of Poison Props/Adam Johnston Sound Effects?



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, just curious - I don't see the Adam Johnston Sound Effects CDs or files listed on the Poison Props website anymore. I see a partial list of them available on Fright Props, but not the ones I was interested in.

Anyone have any idea if/where they can still be found? I really liked the Graveyard sounds and Thunder tracks, but snoozed on buying them for too long.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sure it isn't Graveyard Wind? That is the one I have. It has a gate noise, wind, night critters, etc. I have the CD. When I couldn't find it, I downloaded the file, but I couldn't use it because the recording had a noise in it that wasn't on the CD. Not a sound effect, just an unwanted recording noise. I have since found the CD.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, Graveyard Winds could well be one of the CDs I was thinking of - thanks HB!
Just not seeing those listed anywhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You may have already seen it, but here's the link to the digital download for graveyard wind:

https://www.frightprops.com/graveyard-wind-digital-download.html


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hah! Thanks, Roxy! Not sure how I overlooked it before? Apparently I was looking in Sound FX instead of Ambient Audio. Go figure!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You’re welcome:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Bone To Pick said:


> Yes, Graveyard Winds could well be one of the CDs I was thinking of - thanks HB!
> Just not seeing those listed anywhere.


Glad you have it now. I really like that soundtrack.


----------

